# 6 Series JD for JD 567 baler and JD 835 MOCO your thoughts?



## Team1roper (Jul 31, 2013)

Good Morning all

I am looking at trading my JD 4230 and JD 7400 for fresher tractors for the hay field. I like the JD 6420 and JD 6140. Do anyone use these?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Team1roper said:


> Good Morning all
> I am looking at trading my JD 4230 and JD 7400 for fresher tractors for the hay field. I like the JD 6420 and JD 6140. Do anyone use these?


I ain't sure about the 6140, ain't a heap of 'em around these parts.....seems like it may be a Mexico built tractor? The 6420 is a nice sized haying tractor depending on the usage.....moving to 4cyl engines, what do you have planned for the 6 series?


----------



## Team1roper (Jul 31, 2013)

Will be primarily Coastal and a little hay grazer.

we bale about 2000 bales a year.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Team1roper said:


> Will be primarily Coastal and a little hay grazer.
> we bale about 2000 bales a year.


Rolling hay? 6420 is a great size...little more fuel efficient than the current ones. Not too bad on electronics, there's a lot of em, but haven't had any real problems outta mine in that regard. 8k hours 06 model.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

2000 bales a year . . . I think I would stick with a small frame 7000 series.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

If you’re selling them two tractors cheap I’d buy em both, two sho nuff good hay tractors already.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

somedevildawg said:


> Rolling hay? 6420 is a great size...little more fuel efficient than the current ones. Not too bad on electronics, there's a lot of em, but haven't had any real problems outta mine in that regard. 8k hours 06 model.


What's the GPH on your 6420 baling hay? My JD 4255(120 pto hp)uses 3.2 GPH pulling my 467 baler last time I checked it. My Kubota M7040(64 pto hp)used 2.5 GPH pulling same baler when JD AC compressor was out of commission.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

I have a 6420 that we run a NH 7060 works good for us The 6420 is more maneuverable then our 7400 and with the powershift and shuttle it is hands down better tractor for round baling. I only have 1500 hours ours but no major problems. Have a breaker problem on the AC that took 3 service calls to get right other than that it has been problem free. The 7400 has been a workhorse for us no-till drill square bale and diskbine I would not get rid of the 7400 unless you get really good money. They are selling at auction for 35K to 45K and that is the same as they cost new in 1996 $42500.The 6420's are all over the place in price from 25K to 50K+. good hunting


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Lewis Ranch said:


> If you're selling them two tractors cheap I'd buy em both, two sho nuff good hay tractors already.


Easy Lewis, I already PM'd him


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Tx Jim said:


> What's the GPH on your 6420 baling hay? My JD 4255(120 pto hp)uses 3.2 GPH pulling my 467 baler last time I checked it. My Kubota M7040(64 pto hp)used 2.5 GPH pulling same baler when JD AC compressor was out of commission.


I'll have to say Jim, I'm ignorant to that number  I just don't know....I fill it up when it gets low? Mine does have the common rail engine...I do know it gets better than my 7200 6cyl......


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I meant to ask...isn't the 835 moco 1000rpm and needs about 120hp at PTO?


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

I have a friend with an 835. He usually runs it with a CaseIH 7220 or MX120. But occasionally will run it on his 2955. Not sure it would be ideal setup for hills or thick rank hay all day long but he says it does pull it ok. Keep in mind in our area we have odd shaped and often smaller fields so people rarely cut over 5-8mph so hp requirements might be a little lower. So I'd think a 6420 would be ok on one. I could see it getting pushed around a little on any steep hills though.


----------

